# Red & Black cover art



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

not bad, although i picture her saying to herself, _'hehehehehehheheeee!'_ in quite a menacing and sneaky tone. lol

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i picture her saying to herself, _'hehehehehehheheeee!'_ in quite a menacing and sneaky tone. lol


Same here, but am I the only one seeing something weird in this...? We are getting two new Sisters Of Battle audio-/ books this year... New codex on the way? 

But who is going to write the story for this one? James Swallow did an amazing job on Faith and Fire a few years back, and he is also writing "Hammer and Anvil", but who is going to write this one?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

James Swallow is writing all of them. Audio-books are still written by the BL authors, Gav Thorpe wrote _Aenarion_ and ADB wrote _Throne of Lies_.

Im looking forward to the Sisters of Battle series, it'll be interesting to read about events from their perspective. Though ive read an extract for _Faith and Fire_ and one comment in particular on p.g 6 raised my eyes.


http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF//f/faith-fire.pdf


She may have the guts to call Space Marines abhumans when they aren't around but if she said that out loud in front of one, he'd tear her apart. Ogryns are abhumans, Space Marines are beyond human. After all they carry the blood of the Primarchs, who in turn carried the blood of the Emperor. So that comment is in a way, blasphemy. For if Space Marines are abhumans, then so are the Primarchs and by extension the Emperor.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

James Swallow? All of them? This is awesome!


----------

